

Windows Azure Diagnostics: The Bad, The Ugly, and a Better Way - spo81rty
http://www.stackify.com/azure-diagnostics-the-bad-the-ugly-and-a-better-way/

======
stackify
We are really excited to solve a huge problem for everyone that uses Windows
Azure. BTW, our product also works on any Windows or Linux servers no matter
where they are deployed!

------
tmburner
Great Article!!!

